# So recently I played Oblivion on max difficulty



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 13, 2010)

I had the death music on a constant loop, because I died so often the game couldn't play the whole clip.



Being stranded at the villa with no internet for two weeks, I dug into my ol box of video games to stumble upon one of the latest products of the retardedness of Bethesda, wonderful Oblivion.

The game had lost all appeal to me several years ago, after I'm pretty sure I did basically everything possible, including questionable activities involving the adoring fan, a daedric dagger, and the word "rape".

But all of this, I did on normal difficulty.

Yes, I remember the game being a bit easy. (Oblivion wasn't ever much of a challenge, thanks to the game constantly leveling up with you.) But I also recall, a long time ago, hearing a friend boasting about beating the game 100% (which means doing fucking everything that's not a recurring quest or item or some shit - yes, you have to loot every place) on max difficulty.

So I did it for the lulz. I actually looked up a couple of guides on that before (summoning helps, since damage modifiers only apply to the PC, not summons) and recall reading on how the two rats you encounter at the beginning of the tutorial without armor nor equipment being the hardest enemies to fight in the whole game.

The guide was wrong.

These two guys weren't too hard. I had some issues with a zombie that could kill me in two hits, but I overall managed to go through the whole prison dungeon thing pretty easily.

However, I made the mistake of going to Kvatch and venturing into oblivion with barely any training, and steel-grade gear.


Holy shit.

There's a couple of scamps there. At the beginning of the first gate, a guard, whatever-its-name, helps you for a bit before being lulzily killed and falling to his fiery, lava-filled doom, unless you send him back outside the gate (so his retardedness gives him more opportunities of fulfilling death later on, during the assault on the city).

He helped me a fair bit, but to my great sadness, passed away fighting the fourth scamp.

These creatures are about level two. They're not even scamps, I think. More like stunted scamps. The little guys that didn't even make it through for the grunts of the minion force.

And it takes fucking half an hour to kill one of them.

Their health bar decreases slower than paint dries. They can also kill you in about three hits. Needless to say health potions are basically useless, and unless your computer can take on the post-death loading times with relative ease, you're in for a long run.

I somehow managed to make it to the tower after arduous hours of dodging and slashing. There, I killed three (!) scamps in the same room, by having them circle endlessly around the central firebeam pit in a comical, retarded loop. I then proceeded to the rending halls, hoping during my ascension, I wouldn't encounter any enemies proving to be a tougher challenge than these blasted scamps.

Meet the dremora. At level two, this fun little guy can kill you instantly at full health, and bears a mace which has (somehow) greater range than my claymore. He also runs faster than you do (unless you're around 70 speed, and I had 35, another deadly mistake). The scamps I summoned couldn't even catch up to him. (And ironically sucked at casting the otherwise deadly fireballs. Seriously, what the fuck, Oblivion? Why can enemies aim at me so well, but not even be able to hit each other?)


Now I don't know if my friend told the truth. But if he did, I'm afraid our civilization may have reached an end.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 13, 2010)

what system did your friend "beat" the game on?


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't even get the game to run for ten solid minutes on my PC


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:
			
		

> *So recently I played Oblivion*


 
This was what I like to call a "Bad Idea".


----------



## Querk (Aug 13, 2010)

~tgm

And all your problems are solved.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This was what I like to call a "Bad Idea".


 
Oh look, it's this reply again.



So, yeah, we all know Oblivion is nearly impossible on 100% difficulty.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

So I'm guessing custom spells don't help much if you even get that far?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Oh look, it's this reply again.
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah, we all know Oblivion is nearly impossible on 100% difficulty.


 
Never mind impossible, it's not FUN.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Never mind impossible, it's not FUN.


 
That's your opinion bro, compared to a lot of others.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2010)

You need to learn some decent spells and get some vulnerability stacking going.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 14, 2010)

Oblivion.... HNNNNGGGG

I hate those "Florgrabth kingdom in the Dorgather blah blah blah" games. Stop it with the fake names. People had names like William, David, and Alexander. Why does eveyone have to have to have, "Gornathernor" as their name? >:[


SCIENCE!!!



But, yeah, I'd imagine the game would on 100% difficulty.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 14, 2010)

It gets insane on the highest setting. I tried it need to manage save files well to make it work. 
Never finished it on this setting but I did get a decent amount done.  
Just got tired of reloading so much.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 14, 2010)

Put 20% chameleon on all of your armour ^^
20x5=100 so you are never going to be seen (can stand in front of enemies slashing and they go "who's there?")


----------

